# Fridge in Kontiki not working on 12V



## garry01 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Does anyone know Of the wire colours for the 12V on the top inside of the fridge Electrolux. Its a ducato Swift Kontiki. 1994 Old type. My Zig unit has died at the mo as i have Ordered a new one 20 AMP Inside battery was not charging. At some time some one has put a wire from the inside battery to the fridge and this is how it works. Mad i know. Iv replaced the 2 switches as both where not working kinda burnt out. Now working. I have metered the wires on top of the fridge but no 12V power when van running or van switched off. 
Wire colours 
Heavy Red with Yellow strip, Also Heavy white with Orange strip,
2 small black wires. This is a real pain As i dont seem to have 12V in any wires except the extra wire some idiot put in there which just flattens the inside battery.

Any help as its my first motorhome dont know a lot about the workings on them. 

Thanks Garry


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 31, 2009)

garry01 said:


> Hi Does anyone know Of the wire colours for the 12V on the top inside of the fridge Electrolux. Its a ducato Swift Kontiki. 1994 Old type. My Zig unit has died at the mo as i have Ordered a new one 20 AMP Inside battery was not charging. At some time some one has put a wire from the inside battery to the fridge and this is how it works. Mad i know. Iv replaced the 2 switches as both where not working kinda burnt out. Now working. I have metered the wires on top of the fridge but no 12V power when van running or van switched off.
> Wire colours
> Heavy Red with Yellow strip, Also Heavy white with Orange strip,
> 2 small black wires. This is a real pain As i dont seem to have 12V in any wires except the extra wire some idiot put in there which just flattens the inside battery.
> ...



Hi Buddy
I also have a swift kontiki mine is 1995, the 2 wires you mention run to the engine compartment to a relay on the lefthand side. One takes power from the alternator the other is the earth return. Off hand I can't remember which is which. There is also a fuse block close by. Check the fuses and relays have power before and after. If you pull them out and put them back in this sometimes works.

You are quite correct about the extra 12v feed from the leisure battery this would flatten the battery. However the alternator will charge the leisure battery when the engine is running so perhaps this is the work around someone used to get around a broken wire running from the engine compartment to the fridge. The trouble is if you forget to switch to gas or 240 when you park up you will soon have a flat battery so perhaps not a good idea.


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Dec 31, 2009)

*Them there electrics, I must write a book one day*

Hi Garry,
First look in any manuals you may have got with the van for a wiring diagram and study it carefully. (If one not available here is one for an auto trail. They all have similarities)
The main thing is that under the bonnet there are two or three relays that control the power that is delivered to the habitation part of your motorhome. as the fridge only runs on 12v when the engine is running it is possible that the relay or its control circuits are faulty.
You will just have to test every circuit starting at the beginning under the bonnet.
Hope this helps you and have a happy new year.
Regards,
wanderer


----------



## Mr B (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Garry01,
     With my 1990 Highwayman no 12v works on the habitation side unless the Zig unit is switched to 'On Site' so if your unit is out of action this may be why the 12v side is not working.
Happy New year to all,
Chris


----------



## garry01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Mr B said:


> Hi Garry01,
> With my 1990 Highwayman no 12v works on the habitation side unless the Zig unit is switched to 'On Site' so if your unit is out of action this may be why the 12v side is not working.
> Happy New year to all,
> Chris



Hi thanks for all your help I wont be able to check a whole lot till i get the new zig unit fit it then start.

Thanks Garry


----------



## garry01 (Jan 13, 2010)

garry01 said:


> Hi thanks for all your help I wont be able to check a whole lot till i get the new zig unit fit it then start.
> 
> Thanks Garry



Just a Q on the charging the leisure battery when running does the switch in side to be switched to back or front bat when driving? Still awaiting on that charger inside so no wiring box working just working on the fridge working on the engine bat.

Hi Today i have been looking at the wiring on the fridge in the Kontiki, Now the fuse was gone under the bonnet replaced it and now power. The problem i have is some one has had a good chop at the wires before, The 2 heavy wires Yellow with red is live, And white and orange is earth. Now the problem is the 2 black wires go down to the back of the fridge to the Boiler along with the gas and 240V boilers. There is a little confusion how these wires go. I have wired earth wire to the earth on bottom of switch and one black wire which has a split in it so i have place split in live and then the end of same wire to live on switch now when this is done the open black wire is now live by meter. Now this is wrong. Should one Black wire from boiler go to live then the other black to live on switch? i will try this tomorrow. As the light on switch lights when the power is to it but i know the fridge is not working. How can i tell the fridge is working once i ahve the wires right with out waiting for it to cool down and the van running for hrs? Would you be able to unscrew your fridge and slide it out about 3 inches and remove the plastic cover and take a look at how these wires run so i can put mine the same. I rang swift to day and thay cant tell me as thay dont know how its wired all i was told we dont use them eletrolux fridges anymore GREAT!!!!!! Thay mailed me the hand book with wiring loom what a load of sh!t. no one can tell me where these wires connect right. Any help Its driving me made gave 4 hrs today still not right.  

Regards No 12v fridge working Gazza


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 13, 2010)

garry01 said:


> Just a Q on the charging the leisure battery when running does the switch in side to be switched to back or front bat when driving? Still awaiting on that charger inside so no wiring box working just working on the fridge working on the engine bat.
> 
> Hi Today i have been looking at the wiring on the fridge in the Kontiki, Now the fuse was gone under the bonnet replaced it and now power. The problem i have is some one has had a good chop at the wires before, The 2 heavy wires Yellow with red is live, And white and orange is earth. Now the problem is the 2 black wires go down to the back of the fridge to the Boiler along with the gas and 240V boilers. There is a little confusion how these wires go. I have wired earth wire to the earth on bottom of switch and one black wire which has a split in it so i have place split in live and then the end of same wire to live on switch now when this is done the open black wire is now live by meter. Now this is wrong. Should one Black wire from boiler go to live then the other black to live on switch? i will try this tomorrow. As the light on switch lights when the power is to it but i know the fridge is not working. How can i tell the fridge is working once i ahve the wires right with out waiting for it to cool down and the van running for hrs? Would you be able to unscrew your fridge and slide it out about 3 inches and remove the plastic cover and take a look at how these wires run so i can put mine the same. I rang swift to day and thay cant tell me as thay dont know how its wired all i was told we dont use them eletrolux fridges anymore GREAT!!!!!! Thay mailed me the hand book with wiring loom what a load of sh!t. no one can tell me where these wires connect right. Any help Its driving me made gave 4 hrs today still not right.
> 
> Regards No 12v fridge working Gazza



Hi Gaz
I think I have the same fridge in my Kontiki, you will wait forever for the fridge to get cold on 12v. I read my manual in the end. It states that the fridge needs to be cooled using 240v or Gas for about 2hours before you turn to 12v. The 12v system will only hold the temp cold once already cold its not able to cool it down   If you take the vents off the outside you can see all the workings at the back through the vents and can feel where the 12v element gets 'WARM' never hot like the Gas.

Not 100% on the black wires but you have a feed to the piazo lighter to light the gas, on mine the light comes on when the piazo fires to try and light the gas. Each time the piazo clicks it flashes. Once lit and steady flame the light goes out


----------



## maingate (Jan 13, 2010)

Have a look at my post on the thread "Flat Battery" The web sites should help you understand the system.

Print out the circuit diagrams and check yours.

You can use a long length of wire and set your multimeter to Ohms. You should be able to trace the wiring from under the bonnet to the Hab area.


----------



## garry01 (Jan 13, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Hi Gaz
> I think I have the same fridge in my Kontiki, you will wait forever for the fridge to get cold on 12v. I read my manual in the end. It states that the fridge needs to be cooled using 240v or Gas for about 2hours before you turn to 12v. The 12v system will only hold the temp cold once already cold its not able to cool it down   If you take the vents off the outside you can see all the workings at the back through the vents and can feel where the 12v element gets 'WARM' never hot like the Gas.
> 
> Not 100% on the black wires but you have a feed to the piazo lighter to light the gas, on mine the light comes on when the piazo fires to try and light the gas. Each time the piazo clicks it flashes. Once lit and steady flame the light goes out



hi at the min i have the fridge pulled out so i can see all of the back of it. Also see all the workings. The only thing is i need to know is where do or how do these 2 black wires wire in right!!!!  as for the last post all wires coming from the engine bay are working fine right now. Looked at the files on adobe not really showing me what i need to know.

Thanks Gazza


----------



## maingate (Jan 14, 2010)

There seems to be a note of panic in your last posting.

You have neglected to give your location when you registered on this forum. There may be somebody with the knowledge you need who lives near to you and is willing to help. They cannot do that if they do not know where you are. I have put the town I live in but you could be less specific.

People will help you, just help yourself a bit as well. I hope this does not sound wrong, if you know what I mean.


----------



## garry01 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Sorted it at last*

I have now fixed all the wiring in the van found out where the 2 black wires go. Its just a loop live in one wire the the other one to the live on the switch. Got new charger fitted it and now all working as it should. Never new how the charging system worked as its my first van and it never worked when i got it. Anyway all working fine. 

Just to let anyone know how it went if you was folling this.

Gaz


----------



## AndyC (Jan 15, 2010)

garry01 said:


> I have now fixed all the wiring in the van found out where the 2 black wires go. Its just a loop live in one wire the the other one to the live on the switch. Got new charger fitted it and now all working as it should. Never new how the charging system worked as its my first van and it never worked when i got it. Anyway all working fine.
> 
> Just to let anyone know how it went if you was folling this.
> 
> Gaz


Well done - you'll be a fully qualified expert in no time 

AndyC


----------



## garry01 (Jan 16, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Well done - you'll be a fully qualified expert in no time
> 
> AndyC



Hi Andy ya well when you buy a 94 Kontiki and not working right you have to fix it or pay!!! well i fixed all. Also with 60000 miles on it and no service records. So i did the water pump when i did the timing belt and kit also the charger belt. Water pump!! wow what a pain there is a steel water pipe connects to the water pump which runs at the back of the engine well it was rusty and after putting it all back together that old pipe leaked so i needed a new one. Well i can tell any one with a ducato up to 94 old model is going to be in great trouble to get this pipe as i got the last one in the whole of the uk and ireland as this pipe is now end of line and fiat dont make it any more. fiat uk serched all PCs in the uk and ireland and found one old stock so i bought it. Just to let anyone know dont go near this pipe if you can help it!!
If anyone need to change a water pump on a ducato same model as mine There is a whole lot of things to remove and you need to release this pipe and there is a bolt right in the middle and you have to get at it from underneath real hard to get at. If anyone want info on how to do it let me know Ill be more than happy to give you any help i can.

Gaz


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 17, 2010)

garry01 said:


> Hi Andy ya well when you buy a 94 Kontiki and not working right you have to fix it or pay!!! well i fixed all. Also with 60000 miles on it and no service records. So i did the water pump when i did the timing belt and kit also the charger belt. Water pump!! wow what a pain there is a steel water pipe connects to the water pump which runs at the back of the engine well it was rusty and after putting it all back together that old pipe leaked so i needed a new one. Well i can tell any one with a ducato up to 94 old model is going to be in great trouble to get this pipe as i got the last one in the whole of the uk and ireland as this pipe is now end of line and fiat dont make it any more. fiat uk serched all PCs in the uk and ireland and found one old stock so i bought it. Just to let anyone know dont go near this pipe if you can help it!!
> If anyone need to change a water pump on a ducato same model as mine There is a whole lot of things to remove and you need to release this pipe and there is a bolt right in the middle and you have to get at it from underneath real hard to get at. If anyone want info on how to do it let me know Ill be more than happy to give you any help i can.
> 
> Gaz



Hi Glad to hear you fixed it OK 
I have a 95 Kontiki but its on a Peugeot Boxer, I was not aware that they built any on a Fiat Ducato at that time... I believe that the engines at that time were pretty much identical though.


----------



## garry01 (Jan 17, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Hi Glad to hear you fixed it OK
> I have a 95 Kontiki but its on a Peugeot Boxer, I was not aware that they built any on a Fiat Ducato at that time... I believe that the engines at that time were pretty much identical though.



Hi as far as i know the ducato, relay, boxer, are all the same cab and engine. maybe little differences. Take a look at the rear of the engine and see if that steel pipe is there. I cant be 100% though. Only know my one as its my first one ever had.

Gaz


----------

